
Decentralized Identity Trilemma - wslh
http://maciek.blog/decentralized-identity-trilemma/
======
lixtra
> The trilemma exists because we do not have a decentralized source of
> scarcity for human capital.

It seems like the author insists that each human only gets one identity.
However, this cannot work because it is also not Privacy-preserving. By
extended use of a single identity your privacy is eventually violated by a
correlation attack (just like your anonymous location data quickly reveals
your identity because you go from home to work every day).

If you do allow several identities as long as they come with a price a proof
of work scheme should be sufficient to make identities scarce.

